# Blackwater Music Festival!!!



## PennyLane (Jun 30, 2010)

So i decided to take summer classes of and not go out all spring semester just to save and spend my whole summer going to music festivals! Cant wait for blackwater music festival! it will be the first year this festival makes it to live oak,FL and spirit of the suwannee river!! So stoked, such great bands check the line up out!! If anyone is going what bands you stoked to see, and what bands would be sick to see play a late night set??? I would love to see galactic, P-groove and STS9 play late night sets along with slightly stoopid!!! 
http://blackwatermusicfestival.com/


----------



## PennyLane (Jul 9, 2010)

Anyone going to Blackwater???


----------



## Zeplike (Jul 10, 2010)

I might if I can find some people that want to go and camp or something. it sucks that they have(my 3 favorite) p-groove, rebelution, and slightly stoopid on 3 diff. days ahh!!


----------



## Zeplike (Jul 17, 2010)

PennyLane said:


> Anyone going to Blackwater???


bump.


----------



## PennyLane (Aug 23, 2010)

So stoked for Blackwater only a couple days away and i find myself in a bit of a problem, my intial ride isnt going anymore something came up, and i am stuck with out a way to get to Blackwater, Chill music lover free spirit willing to split cost and good vibes for the ride if anyone is going from south florida and has room for one more please let me know whats good!!!!!!!


----------

